# Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?



## Robert_M (23. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

baue gerade meinen ersten Teich, ca. 3 x 4 m mit 1m Tiefe. Brauche kein Superwasser für Kois, daher ging ich davon aus, keinen Filter und UVC zu benötigen. Nur normale Bepflanzung und einige anspruchslose Fischlein sind geplant. 
Gleichzeitig baue ich oberhalb des Teiches eine Art Wasserschale mit einem Quellstein. Aus diesen soll dann über einen Stein ein Miniwasserfall mit ca. 25 cm in den eigentlichen Teich plätschern. 

*Nun die Frage:* Ist es günstig, diese Pumpe direkt da zu platzieren, wo das Wasser hineinfällt (und damit im Rest des Teiches relativ Ruhe ist) oder eher etwas weiter weg (und damit mehr Zirkulation entsteht)? 

Ich Dank Euch für einen Rat... 
Robert


----------



## ösiwilli (24. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

Servus Robert,

also ich habe es so gemacht, wie Du es planst und der Teich funktioniert sei zwei Jahren einwandfrei.
Die Pumpe für den Bachlauf/Wasserfall ist unter dem Steg montiert und wird nur nach Bedarf (wenn ich es gerne plätschern hören oder Wasser fallen sehen will) eingeschaltet. Dank anscheinend ausreichender Bepflanzung ist das Wasser o.k., allerdings nicht glasklar. Sichtweite trotzdem meist bis zum Grund. Sehe das ganze aber eben als naturnahen Teich und gefällt mir von leicht bräunlich bis grünlich einfach besser. Den paar (ungefütterten!!!) Goldfischen gehts sichtlich gut und sie haben den Winter wieder bestens überstanden.
Die Tiefe von 1m finde ich allerdings ein bissi wenig, kommt aber auf deine klimatischen Verhältnisse an.
Ob es anders noch besser funktioniern könnte, werden Dir sicher noch andere User mitteilen.

Liebe Grüsse und viel Spass beim Teichbau - Willi

 

<mehr Bilderln gibts auf:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15884


----------



## Annett (30. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

Hi,

da das mit dem eigentlichem Thema nichts mehr zu tun hatte, hab ich es mal rausgeschoben. 

Hier findet Ihr die 3 Beiträge zur Poolüberdachung wieder....  

@Robert
Um eine schonende Umwälzung des Naturteiches bemüht sich z.B. Kurt.
Siehe z.B. hier oder hier.

Wenn Du im Sommer einmal den übers Jahr abgelagerten Mulm in der Tiefzone absaugst, kommst Du (ohne Fischbesatz) sicher auch ohne eine tiefgreifende Umwälzung aus.


----------



## axel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

Hallo Robert !

Mein Teich seit September mit Wasser gefüllt und kann Dir berichten das ich die Pumpe an der gegenüber liegenden Seite des Wiedereinlaufes habe .
Ich finde gut das durch die Strömung eine größere Fläche der Wasseroberfläche Eisfrei bleibt . Ich habe die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen.
Bei mir sind  noch einen Druckfilter und einen Pflanzenfilter dazwischen . Bis jetzt ist mein Wasser glasklar. Mit ner 37 Watt Pumpe ist die Strömung auch nicht all zu stark.

Hallo jürgen 

Ich finde gut das Annett hier ein ne klare Linie drin hat .
Ich kenne Foren da steht alles in allen Unterforen . Da sucht und finde ich nicht , was ich wissen möchte .
Stell Dir vor es sucht noch jemand anderes so eine Überdachung . Da schaut er hier bestimmt nicht rein .
Meiner Meinung nach  ist Deine Frage an anderer Stelle besser platziert iim Interesse der anderen Forenteilnehmer die etwas zu einem Thema Überdachung suchen. Diese Leute sind dann glücklich wenn sie Deine Frage finden und die Antwort dazu .

Hallo Annett 

Ich finde Du machst Deine Sache einfach Super  

Liebe Grüße 

axel
_
EDIT by Annett - den Beitrag, auf welchen sich Axel teilweise bezieht findet Ihr hier._


----------



## Robert_M (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

Hallo Annett,

Danke für Deine hilfreichen Links.

Das mit der Ordnung, wie auch Axel schreibt, finde ich ebenfalls gut.

Viele Grüsse und Freude auf einen schönen Frühling und Sommer zum Genießen
Robert


----------



## Bernd-Thomas (2. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Wasserbewegung/Zirkulation braucht ein Naturteich?*

Hallo Alle  ...

dieser Satz ist für einen Naturteich sehr wichtig:



			
				ösiwilli schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe das ganze aber eben als naturnahen Teich und gefällt mir von leicht bräunlich bis grünlich einfach besser. Den paar (ungefütterten!!!) Goldfischen gehts sichtlich gut und sie haben den Winter wieder bestens überstanden.



Ich persönlich habe den Fehler gemacht und die Goldfische gefüttert:

Resultat:
             - Fischbestand hat sich verdreifacht (zu viel für das Gleichgewicht)
             - Futter auf den Boden gesunken, verschimmelt (Fauna überbelastet)
             - Kot und Fäulnis gestiegen (Ökosystem gekippt)
             - 2 tote Fische (Fischschimmel)

Fazit:
             - Naturteich (sagt das Wort bereits ... natürlich ohne Mensch)

Macht nicht meine Fehler  

Es grüßt Tommy


----------

